# Left rod and real at east river ramp



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys if you or anyone you know found a rod and reel on the dock at east river ramp PLEASE let me know. I will pay a large reward. I know its a long shot but worth the a shot none the less.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a shimano stradic ci4 missing the cap on the handle to swith sides on an e21 24k gold stick. Yeah, ouch.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> e21 24k gold stick


Ouch! Sorry dude.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Keep an eye on the forum, somebody may try to sell it... Big ouch.

NJD


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I would also keep an eye on craigslist.


----------

